# Questions about decal & JL Snap On Bodies



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Any of you know where I can get more JL snap on bodies in bulk? (not tjet500) that I can buy really cheap that I can use them for runner bodies. I am gonna bring my track up and get it to work. It's been a while. I missed it!! I wanna try and attract my friends to join. I dont want to use my good cars. I have been trying to find some on ebay but no luck. Anyone know where I can get HO batman decals (the one with yellow background with black bat on it?) 

Any info would be appreciated!!

Thanks! :thumbsup:
Wes


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Wes, be patient with E-bay....I have seen a bunch of the JL snap on AFX bodies on E-bay lately.....they are there....just takes a while to find the auctions sometimes.

Also, I know "Neil's Wheels" in Plano,Texas has some. I was in there the weekend and they had two big boxes of bodies still in thier boxes......I'm sure they might consider a bulk package deal.

My local KB had some bodies a while back.....3 for $5 .....but I'm not sure if they're still there man. I might have a chance to check the weekend though if you want. I'm sure that they are out of the Chargers,Stangs, Dodge Trucks, and GN's .......


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

OK , i ll keep looking on ebay.. I was wondering if any of you might know where to get some for good deals. I am not in hurry.

thanks
Wes


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

WesJY said:


> OK , i ll keep looking on ebay.. I was wondering if any of you might know where to get some for good deals. I am not in hurry.
> 
> thanks
> Wes



Wes, does it matter which bodies? I can peek in at my local KB outlet......but it'll probably be just the stockers and such that they have....


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Wes,Check out the seller modelempire on Ebay, He is in Milwaukee, Wi and has them by the case for around $70 + shipping...


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

TX, 

dont worry about it. its too much trouble. i was asking if you know a website or a slot car business that sells them cheap. thats all.. thanks anyway.

Rods,

I will check it out.

Thanks
Wes


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

WesJY said:


> TX,
> 
> dont worry about it. its too much trouble. i was asking if you know a website or a slot car business that sells them cheap. thats all.. thanks anyway.
> 
> ...



Wes, I have no problem looking for you man...if you want me to. Otherwise, here's the website link for Neil's wheels:

http://www.slotcars.org/neilswheels/newhodepot.html

Just call thier number.......they'll let you know what's in those boxes..... and they did have some Chargers,Dodge trucks,GN's,Stangs and etc.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

TX,

if you see anything really cheap at KB toy then grab it for me and I will pay you for everything with shipping etc. I will check out the website. 

Thanks
Wes


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

WesJY said:


> TX,
> 
> if you see anything really cheap at KB toy then grab it for me and I will pay you for everything with shipping etc. I will check out the website.
> 
> ...


You got it man...it probably won't be till tomorrow evening or Saturday before I get out there...but I'll check it out for you.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

no rush man.. take your time. appreciate it.

Wes


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Wes,

How many are you looking for.

I have:

6 Monte Carlos
2 Grand Nationals
1 Chevelle stocker
1 Nomad
1 Viper

$2.00 each plus shipping.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Someone has snap-on Chargers???


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> Someone has snap-on Chargers???



Whoops...I mean CUDAS :thumbsup: After a while those Mopar's tend to look alike .....at least to this Chevy fan  


Wes, snag those cars that were just posted....that's a GREAT deal for you man....


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Mic,

I would like to buy them all. That's good deal. They would be great for runner bodies. Email me ([email protected]) for total price. 

Thanks!
Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Thanks Mic!! For the bodies..Let me know when you ship them (take your time next week) 

Thanks
Wes


----------



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

Wes, I have all of the Release 2 pullback bodies, and most of release 1, and many duplicates. Total of about 40 cars. I would like to clear them out, as I prefer the JLTO cars. LMK what you need. $2.00 each plus shipping.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Madsapper,

Let me get back to you on that later. I already got some from Mic and some from ebay. 

Thanks!
Wes


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

wesjy,

Try looking at this auction # by model empire... 6933361702. This is for a master case.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

rodstrguy said:


> wesjy,
> 
> Try looking at this auction # by model empire... 6933361702. This is for a master case.


Pretty good deal considering what I paid back when they first came out!  rr


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Now, if he had the tuffie bodies I would be all over them...


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

rodstrguy said:


> Now, if he had the tuffie bodies I would be all over them...


Ahem....you and me both  :thumbsup:


----------

